# Hercules probably 60s



## bhalgalix (May 5, 2022)

Hello,

I am starting this new hobby and found for sale this Hercules and just bought it. Now I am looking to restore but can't find any specific information with the serial number or even the model.

The previous owner kind of restore it but i want to get it back to how it was originally. Does anyone knows the model?




 

 






Any help is appreciated. Also, sorry if I misspelled anything, Spanish is my first language.

Felix


----------



## ditchpig (May 5, 2022)

Welcome to the CABE Felix!
I'm sure someone can help you narrow down the date of this bike. Have you ever thought that it might not be a Hercules? I have a rod brake Herc frame and the head badge is enamel. The brake rods are very thin on my frame and the lugs look slightly different. Also the seat stays are straight with a welded fender brace not  a waisted hoop like your frame....could be the difference in years. I think my frame is from the 50's because the rear 3 speed hub says Hercules not Sturmey Archer. 
Sorry, I'm no help at all....but someone will know. 
Kryn


----------



## Schwinny (May 5, 2022)

Welcome!
Hercules moved to Nottingham in 1962 after being taken over by Raliegh. Before that, the headbadges and decals read Birmingham.
But. This bike looks to be a bunch of parts put together.
The decals look weird and the fenders and chainguard don't belong.
There should be holes in the head tube where the original headbadge was riveted. That decal there is to new and generic looking
I think it may be an earlier frame with all other parts added.
The serial number won't tell much but this could be a world market bike.
I'm used to seeing English and American versions but they sold the most bikes of any company, all over the world so there are bound to be differences.


----------



## Oilit (May 6, 2022)

I agree with @Schwinny. The head lugs on the Nottingham-built bikes were different, and I'm not even sure that was originally a Hercules - the serial number doesn't look like the the type seen on the older Hercules bikes.


----------



## Jesper (May 7, 2022)

I recently traded a circa 1941-43 Raleigh roadster (quadrant shifter type; I still have another early 40s Raleigh, but I thought the Hercules was a nice addition; rides great too!) for this Hercules previously owned by HPL/Howard who does business with me. After reading previous posts and doing a bit of research I believe it is a mid 50s (hub '54 type B) model. Badge is original to the frame unless someone very cleverly used what appear to be unmolested hardware with period patina matching the badge; found some other examples of that badge on 50s bikes. My fork chrome is a decorative crown cap and not the actual crown, but I notice that it differs from the above design. Definitely different head lugs (though similar) than the OP's model. 
I need to show the bike now finished with new photos. 
Hope it helps for a comparison; I think the fenders are the same, but need to double check.

@bhalgalix here is the link to the original post before I got the bike:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-war-hercules.147277/


(photo credit HPL from a couple years ago)


----------



## ditchpig (May 24, 2022)

' One show - good-bye! '


----------



## jimbo53 (May 26, 2022)

Sadly, I'm not seeing a Hercules, either. The cutout chevrons on the fork crown cover are definately not Hercules, but I've seen them somewhere before. If that feature could be pinpointed, that might help identify what it was originally. Also, the reflectors in the pedals, if original would date it to early to mid 70's. It is a British 21" rod brake roadster of some brand, but with a single speed coaster brake rear hub, it really would not warrant putting the money in it to get it refurbished. If you're lucky to find a donor bike cheap, a 3 speed rod brake wheelset would be a good upgrade, and maybe might get a decent Brooks saddle out of the deal. If you get into this hobby, a stash of donor bikes and odd parts will be needed, along with patience and not to get discouraged, since this is your first vintage bike. Good luck and let us know what you do. Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Schwinny (Jan 6, 2023)

The chevrons are like those on an old BSA


----------

